# [SOLVED] Windows Media Player doesn't work



## 410878 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello, first off i would like to thank you for taking the time to help me.. really appreciate it. ray:ray:

Like the title says my WMP 11 hasn't been working ever since i did some registry cleaning which i know was a hell of a wrong mistake but i didn't know about how bad it is back then. I tried to install it again but the result was same it wouldn't work. When i decide to play a file in WMP the mouse gets that clock thingie for a sec as it was going to play the file normally but nothing happens the WMP doesn't run nor do i get any error message. I recently did the mallware check up and all scans proved to be clean also the pc is working if i can say perfectly.

I'm so sorry if i forgot to mention something. Thank you again so much for offering help to everyone in need.

I don't need help urgently I'm sure there are people with way bigger problems. :smile:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows Media Player doesn't work*








and welcome to the Forum

You could uninstall it . . then install it again


----------



## 410878 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Windows Media Player doesn't work*

Hello, how are you? Thank you for the reply and for the welcome :grin:
I did as said.. uninstalled from Ad or Remove programs but it seems to have only done a roll back to the previous version i had which is 9. It also won't work kept getting these messages on the attached screen shot. Then i installed WMP11 and the performance is same like before the roll back, not working nor I'm getting any error messages.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows Media Player doesn't work*

Are you able to do a System Restore to a date priuor wo when you monkeyed with the Registry?


----------



## Sandor (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Windows Media Player doesn't work*

System Restore, definitely worth trying.
I would really suggest that in the future you back up your registry before making changes.


----------



## 410878 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Windows Media Player doesn't work*

Hm.. sorry I'm not so experienced with system restore point but i think that program made a restore point before it did registry cleaning.. which was ages ago. What exactly would happen if i restored to back then, would my current data be lost, things i installed after the resgistry cleaning?


----------



## Dunvi (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Windows Media Player doesn't work*

It won't affect your personal folders or your program folders, but any registry entries made between then and now (mostly from newly installed programs) will be gone and you might have to reinstall some programs.


----------



## 410878 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Windows Media Player doesn't work*

I tried doing these 2 steps i found on Microsoft site:

1.
Click Start, and then click Help and Support.
2.
Under Pick a Task, click Undo changes to your computer with System Restore.
3.
Follow the instructions on the wizard.

The Help and Support won't even open, same as WMP, second thing i tried was:

1.
Click Start.
2.
Point to All Programs.
3.
Point to Accessories.
4.
Point to System Tools.
5.
Click System Restore.
6.
Follow the instructions on the wizard.

I can't do step 6.. nothing happens when i click on system restore :sigh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows Media Player doesn't work*

Is it turned on?


----------



## 410878 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Windows Media Player doesn't work*

System restore? I checked in My Computer> properties> system restore and it said that it is turned on and monitoring drivers. :sigh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows Media Player doesn't work*

It must be corrupted then . . 

System file checker will not change the registry, so that's out . . a Repair Install will not correct the registry either . . The only option I can think of would be to back up your data and reinstall XP.

This is why we all suggest backing up the Registry prior to makeing any changes


----------



## 410878 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Windows Media Player doesn't work*

Oh i see.. guess I'll have to do it sooner or later if that's the only way.. thank you for the advice  .. just one more question please.. do you suggest that i should buy vista or stay on xp? :tongue:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows Media Player doesn't work*

Unless that pc was offered with Vista and has at least 2 Gig of RAM, I'd stay with XP


----------



## 410878 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Windows Media Player doesn't work*

I see.. don't have 2Gigs of ram so I'll stay with xp thanks for the advice  and sorry for wasting your time.:grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows Media Player doesn't work*

You did not waste my time at all . . I am glad to thelp!

You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------



## xkknet (Oct 10, 2010)

*Windows Media Player doesn't work*

Mine doesn't work either, nothing happens when I try to start it up it doesn't even open, with NO error message. Start-windows media player-click - NOTHING. Where can you install it from? You can not download it from microsofts site so where do you get it from??? I cant even do an uninstall/install?

Also is windows media player classic the oldest version or something? This opens when I play some videos I downloaded and plays them.

Also how do I uninstall windows media center it is complete total garbage you cant change the volume, it doesn't tell you what folders you have or where its playing from it is such garbage, I hope it gets banned.


----------

